# La Romana



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi, my wife and I are just about ready to retire and are looking to move to Spain. We are looking at a house in La Romana in July. Can anyone help with views advice qbout this area?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:mod: I've moved your question to the main Spain forum

La Tasca is more for chit chat than factual stuff


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Nick, I've just had a look at the place on Google Earth.
It looks a typically run down Spanish town, with not mutch going for it. Google Earth didn't even bother to record all of it on the street view!


----------



## zippy-watkins (Mar 10, 2014)

buble said:


> Hi Nick, I've just had a look at the place on Google Earth.
> It looks a typically run down Spanish town, with not mutch going for it. Google Earth didn't even bother to record all of it on the street view!


Ahhhhh harsh words Buble!!! We were there at Easter and we're going back tomorrow. Its a lovely small Spanish village which is immaculately kept. 

Whilst house hunting from the sofa here, we've also done plenty of googling with street maps and earth etc, and very few of the inland villages actually have been visited by google earth! That doesn't mean that they are run down sh*t holes not worth bothering about!!

Nick, stick to your guns!!! 

Karen.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

At first it is best to rent, I did and eventually bought 200 miles west from my first choice, and on a completely different island.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Nick 

I know La Romana as I am about 20 minutes from it. It is a small town with an expat community , supermarket, pub, book shop bakery church It is very clean and well kept, Nearest large towns are Elche, Novelda. I would if buying a house make sure you are on mains water. Airport is about 40 minutes.. worth a visit.. yes very much so


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry but "Harsh Words" are needed in a case like this.
I have friends who are retired, and against all advice, had a lovely place built on the CV-845, not far from the now closed "Fogorn" restaurant. They thought that they were going to "Live the Dream", enjoy mixing with the Spanish locals, learn the lingo, and sell their craftwork (jewelry and wood turnings) at the local markets.
Two years down the line, and they realized that they had made a big mistake!
What at first appeared to be an ideal spot, turned out to be not what they had envisaged!!!! They have to travell everywhere by car for entertainment (typically Crevillent or Elche). The local village, which is simillar to La Romana, is only of interest on market days, and the area is very cold in the winter!
Five years from the start and they are still trying to sell. They now know that they should have rented first, and made sure that their dream life was in that area.
Ten years ago, we nearly made the same mistake, by buying a villa at Gata de Gorgos. Fortunately for us, we fell foul of a dodgy Spanish lawyer, who was being investigated by the police for money laundering for some dodgy people (no names no pack drill). The outcome was that I lost the £60,000 deposit and the authorities kept the full payment for the property for four years. So we had to rent untill we got the money back (without any interest being paid!). The area we moved to, was near El Campello and suited us down to the ground. However Spain isn't what it was, and the changes didn't suit us. So we now live on the Isle of Wight (Dorset on the cheap), and love evey minute of it. The community spirit has to be experienced to be believed, and there are loads of events/festivals for entertainment.
By renting in Spain, and not buying, we eventually found happiness!!!!


----------



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi All.
Some interesting and differing opinions on here, but I guess that's just human nature, what attracts one will offend another. We do intend to rent before we buy, but just thought we'd ask for any tips from people who live in/around or know about La Romana and surrounding areas.

We currently live in a village in the U.K so having to use the car would not be anything different to us. We would prefer to be able to walk to shops etc, but we will still come and look and then see what we think.

Thanks to you all for taking the time to reply, certainly food for thought.


----------

